# Junior Oilers Weekly



## doctorj (9 January 2006)

For those budding oil and gas investors Oilers.com.au has the 3 latest editions of the Junior Oilers Weekly available on their website.  Just click the 'Sample Newsletters' link on the main page.


----------



## tarnor (9 January 2006)

excellent.. seems like a great publication if you invest alot in those kind of stocks, very good for 150 a year..


----------



## idribble (10 March 2006)

Oilers.com.au is excellent.  All you need to trade in the O&G sector.

Further, oil & gas exploration will be with us foir many years to come.  We won't be revisiting the old days of inactivity when POO was low.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 March 2006)

..... but, don't expect to make much money, from following
their portfolio !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------



## nizar (10 March 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> ..... but, don't expect to make much money, from following
> their portfolio !~!
> 
> happy days
> ...




why not yogi?

they recommended stx 5 or 6 weeks ago and look at it now, imo it wil be at $1 stock by years end..

many people who i know who are doing very well subscribe to oil and gas weekly...

so im keen to know why u have this view..

u think we can make money following ur astrology??


----------



## michael_selway (10 March 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> why not yogi?
> 
> they recommended stx 5 or 6 weeks ago and look at it now, imo it wil be at $1 stock by years end..
> 
> ...




Which stocks u guys referring to?

thx

MS


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 March 2006)

Hi nizar,

Sure, they will get lucky with a few like PSA and STX .....

..... but, just go back through some of the back issues and
check out some of the other duds, like NWE for example.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## michael_selway (10 March 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi nizar,
> 
> Sure, they will get lucky with a few like PSA and STX .....
> 
> ...




Hi Yoggi, what do the "stars" say about AZA?

thx

MS


----------

